# May 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of May 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:

 [ img ] paste url here [ /img]

 done without the spaces. Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I'll lead off for May with ths one... I love it!

*A Dock Cleat, by Edsport*








http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/282966-dock-cleat.html


----------



## mjhoward

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y-best-so-far-wildlife-photo.html#post2574992

[mod edit - reference removed, but link preserved]


----------



## Overread

mjhoward - Unfortunately I've had to remove your nomination because the photo was not posted in May, but in April. One can always check the post date of a thread by looking at the top left side of a post above the posters name and the date will be displayed there.


----------



## sm4him

Quite early in the month, yet, but here's my first nomination:

Spring in drops


----------



## fishintopsail

WOW! I am a newbie. I couldn't even begin to do this!
Thanks for posting.
John


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Here is my second nomination for May. I *think* I might have gotten all the requirements right, finally.

*Mandarin Duck by Joaopsr*








http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/283463-mandarin-duck.html#post2585505


----------



## HughGuessWho

My nomination for May
Norway Landscapes
By: dancer
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/283247-norway-landscapes.html


----------



## mjhoward

Overread said:


> mjhoward - Unfortunately I've had to remove your nomination because the photo was not posted in May, but in *April*. One can always check the post date of a thread by looking at the top left side of a post above the posters name and the date will be displayed there.


 


Overread said:


> 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of *April* 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.



Am I missing something?


----------



## Overread

Ahh terribly sorry, the rules are copy-paste month to month and I neglected to change the month listed in the rules. When in doubt the thread title (which is correct) would stand above the rules. I've now changed the post to avoid confusion


----------



## samu

*nomination removed*

Please read the rules - you cannot nominate your own photographs.


----------



## tmjjk

I am a little confused...sorry I am new... can I post an image of my own, or do I post another's image?  And does it have to have been posted in a thread already? Or can I upload it directly here (which obviously only applies if we are submitting our own images) THANKS


----------



## tmjjk

WOW... so impressed!!!


----------



## Overread

tmjjk, you're not allowed to nominate your own works. You can only post photos here which are the works of others posted in the forums during the month (current month being May). You can check the post date by looking in the top corner of a post, just above a persons name. Provided the post with the photo is posted during the month it can be nominated. 

If you nominate you just have to copy the image into the thread here, link to the thread that it was posted in and also post in that thread that you've nominated the photo.


----------



## HughGuessWho

tmjjk said:
			
		

> I am a little confused...sorry I am new... can I post an image of my own, or do I post another's image?  And does it have to have been posted in a thread already? Or can I upload it directly here (which obviously only applies if we are submitting our own images) THANKS



You cannot nominate your own pictures.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

:heart:





Sebastian_Riel said:


>


----------



## Josh66

afoto said:


> thors well by hippy_henna, on Flickr


afoto - Thor's Well


----------



## Tarayn

when I get a chance I will nominate that photo Nette (solar eclipse 2012) took photo #3


----------



## Tarayn

By:Nette
Solar Eclipse 2012


----------



## Overread

Neat choice Tarayn - could you also put a link to the thread into your post (just click the edit post button under the post to chance the content). Just helps if we can link back to the original thread for people who want to compliment the original photographer on their work.


----------



## Jaemie

Robert, by DiskoJoe

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/284914-disko-hits-streets.html


----------



## kishore

*mod edit*

Please read the rules, you may not nominate your own photographs.


----------



## Josh66

kishore said:


> My May picture goes here
> 
> View attachment 9341


Is that your's?  You aren't allowed to nominate your own photos.

If it isn't your's, you need to say who's it is.


----------



## LizardKing

Getting ready to launch, by Cheex


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I want to nominate a total of FOUR this month.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

As of now I think I am up to FIVE.


----------



## sm4him

GeorgieGirl said:


> As of now I think I am up to FIVE.



Nominate your maximum limit of 3, and then go to the other threads and post a plea for someone to nominate those!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

spacefuzz



spacefuzz said:


> My take on the eclipse this past weekend, 15 shot blend from Owens Valley looking towrads the Alabama Hills and Sierra mountains. Would always love C&C and feedback!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

sm4him said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of now I think I am up to FIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominate your maximum limit of 3, and then go to the other threads and post a plea for someone to nominate those!
Click to expand...


I call shennanigans!


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of now I think I am up to FIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominate your maximum limit of 3, and then go to the other threads and post a plea for someone to nominate those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call shennanigans!
Click to expand...


Lol, probably guilty as charged.  BUT--it's not like it's *WRONG*, you're not somehow manipulating anyone into nominating a photo they don't actually think should be nominated--you're just saying "boy, if I hadn't already bagged my limit, I'd nominate this for photo of the month. Maybe someone else will do it instead."  

I did say that in jest, but the more I think about it, the less I see wrong with it.  Fact is, a lot of people don't remember about the photo of the month nominations, and the nudge couldn't hurt. And even if nobody nominates it, it tells the OP that someone DID consider it worthy of a nomination, but they were over the limit.

Great reasoning, don't you think?

Okay. Probably shenanigans.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah. Shenanigans. :greenpbl:


----------



## Overread

Darn you kids and your shenanigans!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

:addpics:

I need to create an Over the Limit Team... Its been a good month here on TPF for Pics!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Ok My #3 (of 5)

the Waves of Desitny by Zulykat

Maybe Zulycat can insert it here since I can't.




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/285022-waves-destiny.html#post2596674


----------



## LizardKing

Here you go:


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Awesome and *Thank You.*..I thought it has some anti-theft thing going on with it...I really cold not get it over.


----------



## LizardKing

GeorgieGirl said:


> Awesome and *Thank You.*..I thought it has some anti-theft thing going on with it...I really cold not get it over.


No problem... Just right-click the image, copy the URL of the image and then paste it wherever you want, wrapped by the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

USNaturePhotos said:


>



.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Since I have reached my Maximum number of Nominations for May, and since we are pretty darn near the end of the month, these are my 'Honorable Mentions'. (Not that this is part of the rules...and I am not trying to break the rules, I just can't let this month go without saying how exciting these particular images were for me to be able to enjoy along with the others that I did nominate. Plus I am just detemined.) IMHO, it was a very rich month here at TPF. So try not to be to hard on me for this....:blushing:

 EDITED: See reason on later pages in this thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It really bugs me that Georgie is doing that, soooo...


I nominate:


Bios. said:


> #4
> 
> 
> 
> Weevil by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> Since I have reached my Maximum number of Nominations for May, and since we are pretty darn near the end of the month, these are my 'Honorable Mentions'. (Not that this is part of the rules...and I am not trying to break the rules, I just can't let this month go without saying how exciting these particular images were for me to be able to enjoy along with the others that I did nominate. Plus I am just detemined.) IMHO, it was a very rich month here at TPF. So try not to be to hard on me for this....:blushing:
> 
> -



I find what you are doing, very wrong.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have reached my Maximum number of Nominations for May, and since we are pretty darn near the end of the month, these are my 'Honorable Mentions'. (Not that this is part of the rules...and I am not trying to break the rules, I just can't let this month go without saying how exciting these particular images were for me to be able to enjoy along with the others that I did nominate. Plus I am just detemined.) IMHO, it was a very rich month here at TPF. So try not to be to hard on me for this....:blushing:
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find what you are doing, very wrong.
Click to expand...


Well, Bitter, then I suggest you have a discussion with the mods and encourage them to have my post removed. While for days and days my chides tongue -in -cheek, I happen to feel it is unfortunate that so many views of this thread and with all less than a handful of contributors, and as of today there are exactly 15 photos posted with over 2,400 views. I realize that no one can be made to contribute to this thread or to embrace the efforts of those who do post their images to TPF, but I happen to get very excited by the myriad of images and the contributions and I don't mind showing my enthusiasm. If you recall correctly, it was my thread least year at the end of the year where I comments on all the images I enjoyed during 2011, so I think I have some reference in my enjoyment and sharing.

And again, sadly, 2,400 views and only 15 photos by only a handful of interested members with so much to share with others. 

Do what you feel is right for you, I will cetainly understand your complaint, but IMO it's not morally wrong and I don't think its quite the offense that will impact anyone's life in a negative fashion to be so stern about it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I reported your post. It will be dealt with, how ever they choose.

You know what you are doing is wrong. You even allude to that in your post.

If this is allowed, you realize how messy this can get?


----------



## Overread

Guys (and gals whatsits) lets all try and stick to the rules. They are simple rules and yes there are limitations and yes it is a pain when it comes to the end of the month and you have to make a choice, trying to cheat the system to get more of your nominations through isn't really playing the game within the spirit of the rules. Nominations should be each persons own choice from what they've seen.

If you want more people to take up the challenge consider putting a link to it in your signature for others to see as you post around the site.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I reported your post. It will be dealt with, how ever they choose.
> 
> You know what you are doing is wrong. You even allude to that in your post.
> 
> If this is allowed, you realize how messy this can get?



I hope you feel a thousand times better now. Have a good night.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Overread said:


> Guys (and gals whatsits) lets all try and stick to the rules. They are simple rules and yes there are limitations and yes it is a pain when it comes to the end of the month and you have to make a choice, trying to cheat the system to get more of your nominations through isn't really playing the game within the spirit of the rules. Nominations should be each persons own choice from what they've seen.
> 
> If you want more people to take up the challenge consider putting a link to it in your signature for others to see as you post around the site.



Cheating...this was not a secret, it was pretty wide open and honest. How many people never even saw these images and might enjoy them, they are not voteable, so I don't get the association as intrepid. 

Over, maybe you and the mods could bubble it up a bit more than you have and encourage others to contribute, or sadly it will die on the vine, this month is a good example. I see mods saying Hello to all the new members, but never saying take a look around see what you like and perhaps you may want to nominate something that really wow's you. All they get is a Hello. Welcome.

There are all sorts of solutions to create an excitement if you want this to make it to the end of the year...if I recall correctly it was you who lameneted that in the past this died off for lack of interest and here, with a new effort this year, there are so many who share their work on TPF and the POTM is kind of going nowhere.

Anyway, its not my job to promote this site, its the admins and the mods. 

Without to much editorial comment about what I see in your signature, I note it says POTM Voting for APRIL is now open. You might want to update that if you are going to lob inflammatory remarks my way...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Panties. 

Bunched..


----------



## Bynx

Nickers.

Notted..


----------



## Jaemie

Floss.

Frazzled...


----------



## Buckster

Whities.

Tightied..


----------



## Jaemie

Nomination:



daniel1540z said:


> Sandy Hook Sunset by Daniel Zielinski | Photography, on Flickr



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/285579-try-sunset.html


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Ladies and Gents: I have gone back and edited my post and removed the links to my two 'Honorable Mentions'. In retrospect, I could easily have waited until the month closed to do exactly the same thing, and will wait until the month closes to post them again, I hope.

The genesis of my posting the links was born from a wonderfully devilish idea a few pages back when faced with the dilemma of too many images, not enough nomination votes available. From there, and in the spirit of the play on words, I started a thread titled Shenanigans Teammate Wanted (or somehting like that) and it was a continuance of the concoction of the play on words and good natured fun and silliness that sprung from the idea of gathering a teammate to go into cahoots in order to get addtional photos nominated.

Unfortunately, at least one person missed the boat on that and made some very unfortuante accusations without ever saying hey, either publicly or privately, do I have this right GG? Would you _really_ take that next step and move forward with going that route? Is that what you are _really_ doing here and now??? Instead, the leap was made that this was indeed what my corrupt agenda was.

So, to that, the answer simply is no. No I would would not go to that extreme, and what was a wonderfully devilsh idea that was born of fun and frustration became a source of misguided melodrama and baseless knee-jerk accusations, followed-up by more than adequate rediculous remarks that were unnecessary, last-word, and useless.  I guess someone was having a bad day and I can only offer that with a Sense of Humor, life goes along so much bettter with it than without it.

So, at the turn of the month, if I am still alive, I am going to get really, really excited again, about the images that were posted this month, and who knows, I might even have more than two more by then!

G'day y'all!


----------



## Compaq

I don't nominate during the month, but try to note worthy pictures when I see them, save the links and then choose a few to nominate toward the end of the month. That's just how I do it. I don't want to run out of nominations halfway through, and this helps me not nominate the first good picture I see. Here's one I nominate this month.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/285290-landscape.html



Mike Lamb said:


>


----------



## jake337

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Panties.
> 
> Bunched..


 


Bynx said:


> Nickers.
> 
> Notted..


 


Jaemie said:


> Floss.
> 
> Frazzled...


 


Buckster said:


> Whities.
> 
> Tightied..



Nice run!


----------



## sm4him

How on earth did I miss all this drama?? 
I  was just being my usual witty self when I suggested a "work around" to  the 3 photo limit, which Bitter then called "Shenanigans." I thought it  was all in good fun; I had no intentions of stirring anything up!

For  the record, I kinda like the 3-photo limit. It makes me really think  seriously about whether to nominate a photo.  So far, I've actually only  nominated one per month, I think. 



Compaq said:


> I don't nominate during the month, but try to note worthy pictures when I see them, save the links and then choose a few to nominate toward the end of the month. That's just how I do it. I don't want to run out of nominations halfway through, and this helps me not nominate the first good picture I see.



That's a good plan! I generally nominate the first photo I see that I really think it is worthy; then, the rest of the month everything has to compare to that photo (Photo A). So, if I find another possible nomination, which I'll call Photo B, I ask myself whether I would actually VOTE for it, over photo A that I already nominated. If I would still vote for Photo A, Photo B doesn't get nominated. 
As I said above, so far, I don't think I've ever even nominated two photos, I always decide I still like my first choice best.


----------



## LizardKing

And my 2nd nomination for photo of the month of May goes toooo.... Untitled by Aloicious


----------

